# Constant Disconnecting Internet Problems



## TechPhox (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok well here is my problem. My internet connection always seems to "glitch" and disconnect and reconnect every 15 minutes or so. I don't know why or how it is doing it. I have had MSN Messenger running and nothing really happening there. Where I run an online game like BattleField 2 and I get major lag and often disconnected and kicked for having a crap connection. Anyways back to the problem. It is not my ISP, since another computer which is older and crappier (trust me) runs without fail with the same games with no problem what so ever. It is not the ethernet card since I bought a brand new one and it still had the same problem. Its not a virus or spyware since I keep a tight shift around my computer and I have actually recently gotten it back from a professional who checked it out for any type of virus or spyware, and nothing. I was told it might have to do with a driver needing to be updated. But I am not sure which one. And being somewhat of a newbie I don't know where to look for drivers let alone find out what drivers I need and for what part. I've had this problem whether connecting directly into a home network or straight into the net with my own ISP modem (ie. Rogers Hi Speed). I am stumped and it seems to be becoming worse / more frequent. I hope someone can help me out or even give me some help identifying the problem or helping me with driver knowledge. I am just sick and tired or being restricted to 15min or smooth play then out of the blue a major lag spike comes out of nowhere and either results in terminated game play or just plan old death lag.


----------



## drbillchristian (May 24, 2006)

*the log*

read the event viewer log in administrative tools and see what's happening at the time of the problem.

post relevant information back


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Internet connection troubleshooting for Win XP*

I suggest you check this procedure first:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314095/en-us


----------



## TechPhox (Jun 1, 2006)

ok this is what I found that was relevant to my problem in event viewer

the event that kept poping up was a 4201 event from my Tcpip. I haven't really a clue what it really means but what windows says is the following:

Details 
Product: Windows Operating System 
Event ID: 4201 
Source: Tcpip 
Version: 5.2 
Symbolic Name: EVENT_TCPIP_MEDIA_CONNECT 
Message: The system detected that network adapter %2 was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation over the network adapter. 

and this is from the event viewer's description of this event:

The system detected that network adapter D-Link...10/100 Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation over the network adapter.


I tried with microsoft's suopport as Zazula suggest but nothing really did anything if it even appiled. Just a side note that I forgot to mention is that my ISP is a cable internet and constantly online without a need for paswwords. So no dailup support is nessesary. 

Anyways, the events happen often. I checked on other days and it happens about 30-60 times per day. And from what I can understand of this the network card gets connected but theonly thing missing is the reason why it disconnects in the first place. Hopefully someone can make sense of this 4201.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

In your D-Link...10/100 Adapter properties / power management / is the device allowed to be turned off?

How to check this out:
Start menu -> Control Panel -> Network Connections -> Local Area Connection -> (right click) Properties
Under "Connect using:" should be your adapter's name. Next to it, there is a box "Configure...". In the Power Management tab, uncheck the first box.

Other factors can come into play, as well, but anyhow let's start from this one.


----------



## TechPhox (Jun 1, 2006)

well it did what you said...hopefully it will work. I'll report back with the result. Plus recently its been getting worse


----------



## TechPhox (Jun 1, 2006)

nope i still disconnectreconnect even when i say not to turn off to save power.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, then let's move to the next step.

It's possible that your NIC keeps looking for the best connection speed, thus invoking those interruptions in your connection. How will you know this?

If this is the cause, then the value for the *Media Type *property on the network adapter is set to *Auto Select*. This property is located on the *Advanced *tab of the network adapter properties dialog box. To resolve this issue, change the value of the *Media Type *property to a specific bandwidth. For example, set the value to 100Mbps/Full Duplex, since I believe this must be the optimum value for your case.

1. Click *Start*, click *Run*, type *ncpa.cpl*, and then click OK. 
2. Right-click *Local Area Connection*, and then click *Properties*. 
3. On the *General *tab, click *Configure*. 
4. In the resulting dialog box, click the *Advanced *tab. 
5. In the *Property *list, click *Media Type *or *Link Speed & Duplex *or something similar. _(If these properties do not appear, look for a property that has the values Duplex and Half-Duplex.)_
6. Click the *100Mbps/Full Duplex *bandwidth in the *Value *list, and then click OK. 
7. Click OK to close the Network Connections dialog box. 
8. Test the network connection and post back the results.


----------



## TechPhox (Jun 1, 2006)

thanks for the help i will reply with the result!


----------



## TechPhox (Jun 1, 2006)

no help still disconnection.....will this problem ever get solved?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

TechPhox said:


> the event that kept poping up was a 4201 event from my Tcpip. I haven't really a clue what it really means but what windows says is the following:
> 
> Details
> Product: Windows Operating System
> ...


OK, multiple occurences of the event 4021 that you mentioned, are dealt with at the following MS kb article: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/325487/en-us.

I know, it's quite a lengthy procedure, but I hope this time you'll _really _be helped!


----------



## TechPhox (Jun 1, 2006)

well just updated sooo many system files from sound card to BIOS. No wierd connection problems yet.....hopefully never! I'll post back when I feel confident its fixed or still broken XP

Thanks for all the help everyone lets hope this one works!


----------



## TechPhox (Jun 1, 2006)

....nope still broken. I thought I had it. *Sigh* oh well time to get back to the drawing board


----------



## drbillchristian (May 24, 2006)

*?*



> Nvidia GeForce 4 MX (built in) / ATI AIW 9660XT 128mb AGP


Are these conflicting ?


----------



## TechPhox (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't know...wouldn't think so. Iive experienced this problem years before I got the ATI CArd


----------



## drbillchristian (May 24, 2006)

*Checklist*

Okay, let's step back a bit a try some General Troubleshooting.

Have you run "chkdsk" ?

Have you checked Device Manager for any yellow or red-flagged hardware ?

If you are not using both video cards, disable the on-board one.

Did this problem always happen, or is it new? If it's new, did something new happen like new hardware, etc...

What is your AV solution ? Occasionally I see people that think they keep a "tight shift" on their system still come up with malware due to inadequate software to protect against it.

Finally, I'm no expert but there is something to do with "packets" that might be relelvant here. It has to do with setting up your network to optimize your packet transfer rate ? MTU ? Something like that. johnwill writes about it occasionally.

Anyways, in case you don't know, there is a manual tweak to optimize this. If this doesn't cure your problem, it will improve your data transfer rate anyways, so it is worth doing. I learned how to do is at DSLReports, but you could probably get help optimizing your MTU here in the Networking Forum. Might also solve your problem.


----------

